# *.ace extractor



## shadowfax (Jul 24, 2003)

Hi, does anyone know if there is an unix command that can extract .ace files.  Thank you!


----------



## slur (Jul 25, 2003)

What exactly is an .ace file? Where did it come from?

Are you referring to the dump file produced by the ACeDB program?

Or is it an Eiffel frozen project file?

Or is it a Consed file?

Or is it some other type of file?


----------



## shadowfax (Jul 25, 2003)

I think .ace file is similar to a .zip and .rar file...  basically I this *.ace file and I need to decompress it.  Thanks!


----------



## slur (Jul 25, 2003)

Well, maybe you can ask these guys.


----------

